# Delete Question



## wvpilot (Apr 2, 2017)

Just did the delete / race tune on my 2015. I did not do the EGR delete (yet) in the mean time do I need to unhook the egr valve electrical connector? Thanks!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

wvpilot said:


> Just did the delete / race tune on my 2015. I did not do the EGR delete (yet) in the mean time do I need to unhook the egr valve electrical connector? Thanks!


100% yes..................welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

wvpilot said:


> Just did the delete / race tune on my 2015. I did not do the EGR delete (yet) in the mean time do I need to unhook the egr valve electrical connector? Thanks!


Where is this located exactly, Thanks.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rear of the engine by the firewall, towards the center.


----------



## wvpilot (Apr 2, 2017)

Blocking plates installed.... bye bye EGR


----------

